# My "Fish room" update



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So here's an update of my bedroom, which has basically become my fish room 

My 90 gallon pride and joy









My now 2.75-3" oscar

















My 3.5" FM









My 15 gallon with a breeding pair of convicts after a water change - yes it's 15 gallons, the pot in the middle is just a REALLY big clay pot

















And my 10 gallon QT tank with an Uaru with ick (hiding in the PVC) who will go in the 90 once cured


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Any thoughts? Btw getting another Uaru to go with the one in quarantine tomorrow


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, I love the way you set up your tanks! I had a breeding pair of Convicts back in the day. I love how they stuck together and protected there young to the death,haha.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Update on the 90 - Uaru in and FM in the time out tank

New driftwood too!

FTS









From the side 









The Uaru and FM before I took the FM out


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Update!

So the 90 gallon setup has completely changed, the firemouth is now gone (beat up the uaru and the oscar) and I've added a school of 6 giant danios which have made everyone much less cautious of me outside of the tank (the silver dollars don't even spook anymore)










And I bought a cool piece of driftwood for the 15









And a quick vid of the 90


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Chubbs the Jellybean*,

The tanks look great. I like the con tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

nice fish and tanks chubbs


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

i love convicts, yeah i said it! lol


----------



## JSadler (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work on the set up.


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Chubbs,

Havnt spoken in ages! Since we last talked you were having problems and one of your tanks split or something.

Im glade its all looking up for you now! Sweet looking tank aswell. Looks like you work hard to keep them clean.

Stu


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

=D> i found a peace along the river i live by it is a root wad but it has grown around some rocks so they are stuck in there it was time consuming to clean it up but worth the wile me and the fish love it lol i will try to get some good pic of it but all i got is a cheap digital camera made an awesome addition i would say it is at least a 100 dollar peace and i found it woooo got to love the free bee you can find peaces all over like if you live near a river or swamp area


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

HawkinsStu said:


> Hi Chubbs,
> 
> Havnt spoken in ages! Since we last talked you were having problems and one of your tanks split or something.
> 
> ...


lol thanks man, this tank isn't running, this is just an old thread that someone has brought back from the dead... but because they did I'll post some updated pics of my current tanks 

55 gallon (soon to be 75, i own the 75 just waiting on the stand)









The oscar is about 5" now

















Here's the 75 with the new piece of wood I'll be using in it 









My 20 long planted (might just stop trying to make a planted tank work because I can't get anything to grow...)









The HRP male









15 gallon grow out - cutteri rio jutiapa and some pearl danios as dithers



Here's a slightly updated pic of the cutteri (they're all a bit bigger now but still no pair)


















And recent update (2 weeks lol)


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, bumpp


----------

